# Carbon Express X-Buster Arrows/ Ethical QUESTION



## deerassassin22 (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay so I have a little ethical dilemma I would like to run buy you ladies/fellas and a question as well.  Our local archery shop has shoots for the military and vegas shoots.  With the military shoots it seems pretty straight forward 3x arrows 10rnds max score 150 30x.  And from the looks of it they were using hunting bow setups and arrows but no rules were given except how to score and range commands.  So the dilemma would it be rude or "GAMING" to use X Buster arrows and my hunting bow setup? 

PART II

I would like to get some for 3-D and was wondering if the would be legal for ASA, and all other competition use?  Im not sure which ones to get the 400 or 500 by looking at the chart.

27 Inch Draw arrow 27/14 Draw Weight 72lbs,


----------



## C Cape (Jan 5, 2012)

What bow do you shoot?  

I would look into some Easton Fullbore's.  They are the biggest diameter shaft legal for 3D and Indoor.  They only come in a .350 spine which would be good for your setup shooting 70+ lb.  

If you do decide to go with the X-buster arrows I would go with a 400 or 350.  Even shooting a short arrow the 500 would be to weak.  

I will run them both in OT2 tonight and see which arrow would be better for your setup.  As far as it being "gaming" to shoot them my feeling is if they're legal then rock on.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 5, 2012)

C Cape said:


> What bow do you shoot?
> 
> I would look into some Easton Fullbore's.  They are the biggest diameter shaft legal for 3D and Indoor.  They only come in a .350 spine which would be good for your setup shooting 70+ lb.
> 
> ...



Yep, I agree with CC here. The X-Buster is a fairly heavy arrow I think the 400's are 9.5 gpi and the 350's more than that..I looked at getting some of those last yr. and didn't see getting them to speed with my set-up w/decent f.o.c. and I am a 28-5/8" d.l. Depends on the bow that you are shooting.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jan 5, 2012)

The information is in my Sig a Monster 7.0 27inch draw 72lbs Draw weight, 100gr tips arrows are 27 1/4 or 27 1/2.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 6, 2012)

The best arrow for competition is the one that goes in the middle the easiest for you. Fat Shafts are great for catching lines but sometimes can be self-defeating in the sense that they don't fly real well and you HAVE to catch lines to get good scores.  Full Bore and 2712's can be a nightmare to tune well. Fatboys, CXL's and 2312's make you legal for all competitions, not just ASA or NFAA or FITA, whatever, alone. And usually tune much easier.

For your specific set up you need to be shooting a 400 spine arrow. 100 grains up front and you should be able to get a pretty good tune out of it. CX refers to these as 250's--which with their CXL you have one of the lightest arrows on the market for that size shaft and spine. HAVE to be weary of too light of an arrow...damage to limbs, speed restrictions.  Fatboys should give you enough weight to not have to worry about that issue.

KEEP in mind to shoot any FITA/NAA you have to be 60 lbs pull or under.

BTW with a 27 inch draw you should shooting an arrow shorter than your draw length.. close to 26-26.5. Not that shooting a draw length arrow or longer is a bad thing it can create some issues for tuning.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not sure how they do the military shoot at AC but for the Barn shoot on Mondays shooting well doesn't help you win. So I say go with what works and try to make yourself better. If you would have more confidence with the fatter shafts go for it. 

For those who have not shot the barn shoot.... you shoot 30 arrows to get "handicapped" so to speak. Normally the guys that shoot a 5 spot start at the 4 ring. Put three in the 4 ring and keep shooting. Then on to the 5, then the X. Yes normally we shoot three arrows at a five spot. Some nights we shoot vegas.... regardless. Most of the time the shooters that shoot well in the handicapping round are required to shoot three Xs while some others are still shooting for three 3s or 4s. Gives the beginner a chance which is great. its fun and puts pressure on you to make a good shot late so that is why I go. 

You can probably get away with the XBuster out of the Monster 7 because it is a fast bow but if you want dual purpose like you say you might look at the XJammer 27 or the Line Jammer. The CX rep was in Northside this week and we looked at all the comp arrows and can order what ever you wanna play with. We have some Line Jammer and CXLs behind the counter.


----------



## C Cape (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's some more food for thought.  I can't say for the target arrows but I will say the hunting arrows (CX Blue Streaks, Maxima Hunters) are very inconsistent in weight between lots.  I bought a half dozen CX Blue Streaks and the finished arrows were around 336 grs.  I bought another half dozen later and were setup the exact same way.  The only difference were these arrows were around 345 grs.  I have also seen this in Maxima Hunters I have setup for my customers.

Carbon Express makes nice arrows but for the money I think you are better off with Easton, Harvest Time, Etc


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 6, 2012)

All carbon arrows vary in weight from dozen to dozen.... That's why Victory, Gold Tip, etc give you a bare shaft weight on the shaft. I don't shoot CX but they have been very consistent in weights in all the ones we sell at northside. Much better than a lot of companies.... Some easton's are real bad in the same doz weight wise. But what ever carbon arrow you get get an average bare shaft weight and order that again the next time.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 6, 2012)

*arrows*

Goldtip.com You can build you're own arrow and it also shows the foc of the arrow and total weight..


----------

